
hyperlinks as bets:  pagerank variant as an artificial game market - amichail

======
amichail
When page X links to Y, then the pagerank of X goes up (down) if the pagerank
of Y goes up (down).

Would such a thing make sense?

Is it prone to spamming?

What sort of formula would you use for this modified pagerank computation?

~~~
budu3
Doesn't that already happen with the PageRank algorithm?

~~~
amichail
No.

------
fmu
the equilibrium solution would be for everyone to link to the most popular
destination, so this makes no sense.

~~~
amichail
What matters is the change of importance to the things that you link to.

